# Opening laptop before warranty ends?



## PLSG08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys, just a quick question

So bought a new laptop back in November and now I'm experiencing heat problems (back then my temps were around 40-60 degrees, not its 55 - 80; even hits 90 on some occasions). I looked at the fan and it looks like dust is building up. I was thinking of cleaning the fan (i did this already on my sister's laptop) but I might void my warranty by opening it.

Laptop by the way is a Lenovo Z480 (Core i7 - 3612QM, GT640m 2GB DDR3, 4GB DDR3 RAM)

Would I void the Lenovo warranty or is it ok?


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 9, 2013)

You would likely... Try blowing it out with compressed air for the meantime or if you really want to give it a thorough cleaning, try to see if there are some stickers that will be tampered if you try opening it up. Something like a sticker saying "Warranty void if removed" or something...


----------



## Jetster (Apr 9, 2013)

I will void the warrenty. Just run it


----------



## PLSG08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well there's no stickers on the outside, and there's only one screwhole to open the underside.

Guess I'll just have to wait until november to clean my laptop..


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 9, 2013)

I had a Z470 before and I could unscrew the cover on the back and it would expose the fan. I don't know if it's the same with your z480 but I did open up the back and cleaned the fan without voiding the warranty. I know the warranty wasn't voided because I returned the laptop after a year since it had a faulty RAM slot and Lenovo accepted it, fixed the issue, and I got it back after 3 months. It's similar to the pic below.


----------



## PLSG08 (Apr 9, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> I had a Z470 before and I could unscrew the cover on the back and it would expose the fan. I don't know if it's the same with your z480 but I did open up the back and cleaned the fan without voiding the warranty. I know the warranty wasn't voided because I returned the laptop after a year since it had a faulty RAM slot and Lenovo accepted it, fixed the issue, and I got it back after 3 months. It's similar to the pic below.
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 940x475.



Well The Z480 actually has lesser screws compared to the Z480 and it's just one big cover






see? 

Coming from a fellow lenovo user, I think I'll clean after I get my requirements done. Thanks!


----------



## acerace (Apr 9, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> Well The Z480 actually has lesser screws compared to the Z480 and it's just one big cover
> 
> http://www.lenovo.com/shop/WW/produ...-PC-Metallic-Grey-Bottom-View-14L-940x475.jpg
> 
> ...



My guess is, the screws might located under the rubber stand. So yes, you will void your warranty.


----------



## CJCerny (Apr 9, 2013)

I would contact Lenovo support about it and ask them if opening to clean voids your warranty. Everyone here is just guessing if it will.


----------



## kiddagoat (Apr 9, 2013)

Opening the laptop will not void your warranty.  Your warranty will only be void if there is any physical damage to the unit.  They have no way of knowing if you opened it or not.  Generally speaking, Lenovo amongst other vendors, will put a sticker over a screw on the heatsink as the only proof the unit has been tampered with.  With the hundreds of laptops I have repaired, I haven't seen such a sticker in awhile.  

I personally would just use a can of compressed air or an air compressor to dust the vents and fan.  Depending on your tech saviness, I would either take it to a shop or look for the service manual on how to get to the heatsink.  Most of the laptops come with a Shin-tsu paste that will harden and crack over time. You should also replace that as well.    

The only manufacturer I know of that will void a warranty upon opening a case will be Razer with the Blade laptop.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 9, 2013)

kiddagoat is correct taking the back cover off will not void your warranty.
use a shop vac on blow for the vent or the side with the back off it will blow all the dust and crud out.


----------



## PLSG08 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks kiddagoat! I'll try and clean my laptop now and see any differences


----------



## chrisl2366 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just make sure you don't over spin the fans with the shop vac or compressed air, my friend ruined his fan because of that.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2013)

You might not need to remove the back to clean it out.  Get some canned air and just spray around the vents, that would help remove the dust and not worry about any warranty questions.
Just make sure to spray it with the laptop off


----------



## PLSG08 (Apr 11, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> You might not need to remove the back to clean it out. Get some canned air and just spray around the vents, that would help remove the dust and not worry about any warranty questions.
> Just make sure to spray it with the laptop off



Did this on a laptop back then. (turn off laptop, just blew some compressed air around the vents) Caused a lot of stuttering and made the heat worse.


----------

